# SanDisk 256GB Extreme Pro CF Card (160MB/s)



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 16, 2013)

B&H is accepting pre-orders for SanDisk 256GB Extreme Pro CF card with transfer speeds of up to 160MB/s and fast shot speeds of up to 140MB/s ... but the damn thing costs almost $1000
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1001262-REG/sandisk_sdcfxps_256g_a46_256gb_extreme_pro_cf.html


----------

